# Where's all the IVF Wales ladies gone?



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls ...

Our board is so quiet these days ... where have you all gone ?

C'mon let's give support to each other


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im here andi sorry hun i have been not posting that much lately i have been reading though lol just feel able to answer many questions but im ok now lol How are you andi hope you r feeling better hun good luck on ur next appointment hugs ema xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im still here lol


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm still here too.  How's everyone doing?

Bec x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm here but I'm not much company.  Just got home to find a letter to tell me my pre-op is postponed for 2 weeks so am breaking my heart.     2 weeks might not sound much but every day is horrible pain at the moment and I thought the end was in sight.  I don't understand how this is happening when Mr Griffiths was going to try and fight my corner to get me my date as early as possible.  DP Karen has just called and of course ambulatory care close at 4pm so we can't even get an explanation as to why.  I was so desperate for the op before Christmas so I didn't have to suffer throughout the holiday season....guess someone up there doesn't like me much.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally,

I'm so sorry to hear about your letter and your continued pain.

I know what you mean about 2 weeks being such a long way away when you're desperate for some progress.  I know you shouldn't have to but are you in a position to pay for an appointment to get it quicker?  That's what we've had to do for our follow up or wait over 2 months to talk to someone, which I can't believe they keep you waiting so long after a BFN when you want answers etc.

I hope you can get somewhere tomorrow when you call ... poor you      

Ema, how are things?

Beck, When's your scan?  Hope you're feeling okay.

Kara, hiyah mate  


Andrea x


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Sally - I'm so sorry you have been put back but like Andrea said could you possibly pay for the appt to be seen quicker.  I suffer from endo and PCOS and know what the pain is like some days I couldn't even get out of bed, at one stage about 3 yrs ago I was on morphine patches as the pain was that bad.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow when you call fingers crossed you will get some good news.

Andrea - How are you feeling? When is your follow up appt? Is it this week? Good luck.

Ema - Hows thing with you?

I feeling ok had to go back to the unit today to get my supply of drugs.  I've been having pains but got reassured today it is normal and its my body preparing.  My scan is the 13th Dec.  I'm going back to work tomorrow can't believe its been 6 weeks already.  I must admit I am looking forward to it I need a bit of normality but I'm not getting into the state I was a few weeks ago.  My priorities have changed now.

Take care

Bec x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Unfortunately private isn't an option - this appointment has to be NHS for me to have my op with Mr G which is what I want.  Besides which every penny ofr the savings we have is to enable us to have as big a chance at TX as we can.  Am a bit calmer now and am about to go and have a big bowlful of Vienetta to numb the pain.  I just feel so sad and such a failure..... another pregnancy has been announced in work and it's just so painful.    I feel like it is never going to be my turn.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't despair Sally, I know that's easy for me to say.  See what happens tomorrow, I know you will explain your concerns and hopefully that will help.

While everyone carries on as normal, sadly we have to live with our infertility torture, whatever our circumstances are and we have to keep strong to get through it.  Please don't give up hunni .. you will be pain free soon and be looking forward to cycling sometime in the new year ... you will have your turn.

Beck, my appointment is Thursday, a little nervous really.  Good luck for starting back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Im back! Hope you are all o.k. glad your feeling a bit better Andi, been soo busy lately but calmed down now it's been a good thing though taken my mind off things. Had baseline scan today everythings was as they wanted so just took my first stim didn't sting as much as I was told it would! I'm so glad I'm not far off transfer now but soooo nervous told them this today they promised it wont be painful as I'll be sedated I even offered to pay for an aneathetist!but they said its not an option. I know it may sound dramatic and that I'm over worried but I'm mentally scarred from awful past experiences in that region! I know its got to be done though and that I just have to think of what the end result will hopefully be, they have promised LOTS of sedation thankgod! 

Andi glad to hear you have an appt for Thurs- wishing you all the best for that xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cookiesal what a pain for youm, did you phone and ask why


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey girls... i haven't been online for ages.

Sal so sorry hunni to hear you're going through it a bit at the mo... hope you get some good news soon sweetie!!  

So much has changed over the past months... i can't believe i've only got 9wks to go... i thought i'd never get here but here i am... and i've got CARU to thank for that!! As much as they could be a pain at times what with cancellin appointments and never sending out letters etc this would have never happened without them! 

Keep positive ladies... i'm sure your times will come!!

Kara... how have you  been sweetie?? Sorry i'm so crap at keeping in touch, hope u are keeping well! Will you be in cardiff before xmas? Woud be great to catch up!! xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG Nat, your scan pic is incredible!    Good to see you back online, was wondering how you and bump were getting on.

Kara - checked yesterday and the nurses are going on a training day.  I can understand that training has to be done but I am just a bit upset that the letter was only sent out to me last week when surely the training was already planned.... it would have spared me a night of tears and heartache.    Just one of those things I guess.  Lady on the phone was a bit sharp with me so I guess I am not the only one who has phoned up over this.   

Best get back to work, love to you all xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ni Ness,

Gosh .. I want more sedation next time too .. all I can remember about EC is groaning in pain and crying   not good is it.

Sally,  Hope you're feeling better huni

Bec .. how's it all going?

Em, how are you?

Natalie ... pleased to meet you  

Andrea x


----------

